# Round 1 - Game 1: Heat @ Hawks (4/19/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 - Game 1*







*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley | Daequan Cook | Jamario Moon
Yakhouba Diawara | Chris Quinn | Jamaal Magloire
Joel Anthony | Mark Blount | Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Round 1- Game 1: Heat @ Hawks (4/19/09 8:00pm)*

This series will heavily depend on our ability to rebound. In the 2 losses against the Hawks(i'm not counting the last one for obvious reasons) they destroyed us on the glass. They out rebounded us by an average of 16. JO's gotta pick this part of his game way up from how it was in the regular season. Lets hope he can.

I know UD's a captain and all but if he's struggling early on because of rust, then I hope they dont hesitate to take him out and put Beasley in. We cant afford to dig too deep of a hole for ourselves.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Round 1- Game 1: Heat @ Hawks (4/19/09 8:00pm)*

Where'd ya get the schedule dude? Do you have the rest of it? How about the other games? Woo whoooo I'm so hyped!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Round 1- Game 1: Heat @ Hawks (4/19/09 8:00pm)*

Game 1 Miami at Atlanta, Sunday April 19 at 8 p.m ET TNT
Game 2 Miami at Atlanta, Wednesday April 22 8 p.m ET TNT
Game 3 Atlanta at Miami, Saturday April 25 6:30 p.m ET TNT
Game 4 Atlanta at Miami, Monday April 27 (time and network to be determined)
Game 5 Miami at Atlanta, Wednesday April 29 (TBD)
Game 6 Atlanta at Miami, Friday May 1 (TBD)
Game 7 Miami at Atlanta, Sunday May 3 (TBD)

Here's the schedule for every game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks man!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We've gotta go out strong first game and show them we can play. If we could steal one early it would be absolutely massive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Hawks will struggle in our building, but we will struggle in theirs as theyre awesome at home. Very athletic team with a clear leader in Joe Johnson. Will be a tough, intense, offensively challenging series.

Its gonna be a grind, but i think we can do it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a really good feeling about this series. I think we lose first two then win out.

I've been wrong before.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So they're going with black this time around? That should be cool seeing the arena during Games 3 & 4 (& 6?).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I think you hit it dead on W3. We will have to give a great effort on the boards, to stay in and potentially move on in this series. They absolutely killed us on the boards pre JO (53-37) and post JO (48-40). The one game we won, the rebounding margin was even but Horford didn't play for them, and JO didn't for us. 

Other key things, I think we need to take care of the ball, Mario and Dwade especially. Don't wanna give a team with that kind of athleticism any reason to run. 

Finally, we gotta HIT OUR FREE THROWS! it is the playoffs!...enough said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks fans- Any word yet on who will start at SF?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Round 1- Game 1: Heat @ Hawks (4/19/09 8:00pm)*



Wade3 said:


> Game 1 Miami at Atlanta, Sunday April 19 at 8 p.m ET TNT
> Game 2 Miami at Atlanta, Wednesday April 22 8 p.m ET TNT
> Game 3 Atlanta at Miami, Saturday April 25 6:30 p.m ET TNT
> Game 4 Atlanta at Miami, Monday April 27 (time and network to be determined)
> ...


I can't go Sunday, and really was hoping that when it swings back to Atlanta for Game 5 (hopefully) it'd be next weekend. I guess I have to hope for a Game 7 to drive up to ATL for a game, but I'd sacrifice to see the Heat win in 6 or less. :champagne:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Back in Black* is gona be awesome (I realise its actually 'Black is Back').

Agreed on our chances being heavily dependent on strong rebounding.

Mike Beasley is ready!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwyane Wade will average close to 40 PPG this series.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> For whatever reason, Beasley has flipped the switch. The precocious 19-year-old who perpetually looks like he's enjoying a stick of gum in front of a massive plasma screen has transformed into the Michael Beast-ley that owned amateurs back at K-State.


:lol:

A couple of links

http://www.probasketballnews.com/story/?storyid=361
http://www.hoopinionblog.com/2009/04/series-preview-hawks-vs-heat.html
http://blogs.ajc.com/hawks/2009/04/17/time-to-dig-into-the-hawks-and-heat/


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The AJC writer was laughing about our no going out policy...

He better hope Joe Johnson makes the same decision for his team.

Also, I know I am a homer, but I personally think our coaching staff can own the Hawks coaching staff in pregame preparation. As usual, I'll be worried though about in game adjustments. This staff as a whole has been through some true blood and guts playoff series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I can not wait for this!!! We've been waiting two full seasons to get back here!!!

LETS RUN THESE GUYS OUT OF TOWN!!!!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't wait either, but this year is already an accomplishment, I still feel that we can do much more damage... But the real damage will take place next season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd forgotten about how we put up with last season, it makes me even more excited for play-off action.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, to show the difference, here's the game thread to the last game of the 07-08 regular season and a thread made right after 

El Final: Who's the Leading Scorer?
Its Over, Lets Rejoice!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.basketballforum.com/miam...i-heat-nba-draft-lottery-thread-were-2-a.html


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It is pretty interesting to me that both teams are so similar statistically.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, I noticed that when watching the breakdown on NBAtv. The only big difference is in opponents PPG(Atlanta-96.6 to Miami's 98.1) and 3pt FG%(Atlanta's 35.5 to Miami's 38.9). But even the opponents FG% are pretty close.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Michael Beasley and Marvin Williams are also averaging near identical numbers and are both coming off the bench, I believe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Michael Beasley and Marvin Williams are also averaging near identical numbers and are both coming off the bench, I believe.


I saw this comparison on NBAtv and they are almost identical other than the fact that Mike played 10 less minutes per game.










Williams may return to the starting lineup for Sunday according to Mike Woodson, btw. Like Spo, he isnt telling the media who he's gonna start at SF.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Just over 24 hours till tip....LETS GO HEAT!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting comparison there with Marvin and Beas. Cant wait till Mike's getting 34 or so mins a game.

Playoffs baby cant wait!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I wish we played today. This wait tomorrow is gonna seem like forever.

22 hours to go! :banana:

Fratello is working the game on TNT tomorrow so i'm guessing Marv Albert will as well since they always work together. But who knows since they got 3 games on TNT tomorrow. 

For those locally, are you gonna watch this game on TNT or Sun Sports?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

TNT x 100


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, me too. But if things start going bad then i'm changing it to Sun Sports :yes:

So 3 of the 4 road teams won on Saturday. I dont know if thats a good thing or bad thing for us with the whole law of averages stuff


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Yeah, me too. But if things start going bad then i'm changing it to Sun Sports :yes:
> 
> So 3 of the 4 road teams won on Saturday. I dont know if thats a good thing or bad thing for us with the whole law of averages stuff


TNT. Im not going to put up with Jackson's irrelevant 5 minute interviews in the middle of a game.

Stats say that 79% of teams that win the first game of a playoff series advance to the next round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo again did not tell the media who would start at SF during this morning's shoot around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I havent been around lately as Ive been training hard at a new job. 

Are we taking bets at who gets the nod at SF?

Im going with conservative Spo and saying Diawarra, with Moon then Jones being the next two respectively. Basically, reverse order of what I'd want.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira thinks it might be Jones cause Spo stressed how important it is to open up the floor on offense.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> ATLANTA - The 'do made it through.
> 
> Heat rookie forward Michael Beasley passed his first playoff test even before Game 1 of the Heat-Hawks series tipped off Sunday night.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/2009/04/good-hair-day.html

I agree with Wade on this one. Cut your hair Beasley, please no braids.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with braids would be hilarious :laugh:, he'd look like a big version of Delonte West.

Id say JJ will start at SF. He's shooting well of late, his defense is solid, and he's got good size at that position if they start Marvin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones gets the start at SF.

Marvin Williams gets the start at SF for the Hawks.

Head, Blount and Dorell are inactive tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, and for those that care, Wade didnt go with the bald look but it looks pretty close to it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Id say JJ will start at SF. He's shooting well of late, his defense is solid, and he's got good size at that position if they start Marvin.


Ooooh yeh, love being right 

DWade should rock the baldy permanent IMO.

Im so excited - Heat Playoff Basketball guys!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I dont mind the fro..But NO braids B-easy, that wouldnt look right..


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Cook needs to hit his 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, DQ and now with JJ at starter, are gonna be really, really important to our success.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, Beasley's fav player is Carmelo...and his mentor is Udonis....so perhaps he just digs the braids?

I hope he dies his hair black...brown braids look stupid. Id rather he keep the fro.

Ah well, if he's ballin thats all that matters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic up 3 with 49 seconds left. Hope that game doesnt go to over time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Marshall ties it up with a 3 off an offensive rebound.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Go Philly - No Overtime Please!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat game about to tip off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade opens it up with a dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwade dunks!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Iggy!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby 3, JO offensive ;(


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby for 3 off a post up from Johnson.

Now JO picks up an offensive foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario throws a horrible lob to Wade who had a wide open dunk if the pass was better.

Smith lays it in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333

7-5 Atlanta


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

9-8 Atlanta


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 33333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 3333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Philly wins. 

JJ to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot fake by Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley in for JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas in for JO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ posting Wade up might be a problem. 1st possession of the game and it opened up a 3 for Bibby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley gets the roll on the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario. You just got blocked by Bibby...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

He's got to hit those.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** Mike Woodson...leave Rio open, I'll take that all night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with 2-3-2 in 5 minutes of play. He does look like he's rushing his shot just a bit though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

daaaaaaaaaaamn DWade! Heat take the lead!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-21 Hawks after 1

5 is too many turnovers for the Heat in a quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

24-21 Hawks after one.

Beasley a rebounding machine with 5 in 7 minutes. Need someone other than Wade to score though..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It looks like they are gonna go under a lot of screens when Wade has the ball and try to get him to settle for the 3 because all 3 of his 3pt attempts were wide open.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I like throwing another guy at Joe Johnson until someone else starts getting hot.

Even if you don't double/trap, he at least is paying attention to that 2nd guy coming and not attacking right away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is at SF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was about to comment on that. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario scares me every time he drives to the rim. But good job getting a foul on Horford.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice block Beas


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley pressing on O?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Beasley pressing on O?


wide open 3...if he gets that look, he's gotta take it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit 2nd foul on Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've gone cold from the field. Wade back in.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> wide open 3...if he gets that look, he's gotta take it


Wade is getting his...someone else needs to step up and we're ok


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mo Evans cannot guard Dwyane...keep attacking him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by JO. JO to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice charge drawn by UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad turnover by Wade. That's the 2nd time his no look pass to JO has been batted away and led to a fast break opportunity for Atlanta.

He's got to know the Hawks are really long and even if it looks like that pass can get through, they are long enough to still get a hand of those.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah we need somone else to step it up. Wade's getting his


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade playing well, but with 4 TO's already. Gotta be more careful with the ball.

We need a 2nd option to step forward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that a foul on Wade?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's got his second already..Hopefully Beasley comes in now and can step it u pon offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a horrible turnover.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Wade playing well, but with 4 TO's already. Gotta be more careful with the ball.
> 
> We need a 2nd option to step forward.


yeah i was afraid he wouldnt let the game come to him, and would try to do too much, and its b/c he has no real supporting cast


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be Wade vs the Atlanta Hawks tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice no call...Wade got fouled, and Josh Smith blatantly double dribbled before Haslem fouled him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like that 30-14 free throw advantage the Hawks averaged vs Miami is gonna happen again. 14-6 so far in favor of the Hawks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice dunk by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley needs to stop settling for long shots.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Beasleys freakin jacking up shots when hes off


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Again someone else has to step up...at least Beasley is trying to help, no one else wants to be the guy


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Beasley needs to stop settling for long shots.


Wades jumper is off, and everyone else decided to take the night off..aghhh


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Again someone else has to step up...at least Beasley is trying to help, no one else wants to be the guy


He's the guy to do it if theres anyone. we got to find a way to get him going


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no f'ing way?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another turnover. This is crazy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it'd be nice if our young guys got a call..........................


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Josh Smith charges at one end on Jones.. Block. THen he just hacked the hell out of Chalmers and JO... No call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another turnover leads to a 3...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Josh Smith charges at one end on Jones.. Block. THen he just hacked the hell out of Chalmers and JO... No call.


Exactly


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Can we get an over the back on Josh Smith...? Or atleast give us the ball on the out of bounds if he pushes our guy down?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, absolutely nothing is going right for Miami right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, announcers talking about how the coaches are talking out on the court. Does he know that every coaching staff meets before talkign to the team?

WTF, Horford, he knocked the ball out of our guy's hands out of bounds... That's a T, not delay of game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

half time couldnt come any sooner..We need a break to talk this over..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice passing finally.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Can we get an over the back on Josh Smith...? Or atleast give us the ball on the out of bounds if he pushes our guy down?


Again, I agree.

They are playing harder than us, we're back on our heels. Spo is going to have to make adjustments. Reminds me in a way of the Mavs series, Game 1 seemed like it was impossible to stop them, but we had to adjust our attack on both ends. We'll see what Spo has in his toolbox and if anyone else wants to step up and help Dwyane (and hopefully he cuts down the turnovers)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-39 Atlanta at the half

Just an absolutely ugly 2nd quarter. Horrible on offense and defense. Just horrible all around.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I knew it, I knew it! I told you guys. Bease + Haslem at the 4/5 is not a good idea. J-Smoove is jumping all over us and the hawks are getting a bunch of O rebounds!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Games not over, but we need to turn up our aggression and someone needs to knock Josh Smith on his arse. The team taking it to the other is going t get the calls, but right now I turned the TV(just got home)fifteen minutes ago and all I'm seeing is Josh Smith is doing what he wants when he wants and our guys are waiting for the refs to make a call... Shove him back, boys.

I love when fan bases like the Hawks act like they're the best ever when three years ago none of them could have cared less about the Hawks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat need someone to step up and show some emotion, and I dont mean D-Wade complaining to the refs. Horford is jumping around and taking the ball from our players on the inbounds is inexcusable. Show some pride for once.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I knew it, I knew it! I told you guys. Bease + Haslem at the 4/5 is not a good idea. J-Smoove is jumping all over us and the hawks are getting a bunch of O rebounds!


Here's a bigger problem. One that has been there since the all star break. JO played 17 minutes and has 1 rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami hit 3 3's in the 1st couple of minutes and have gone 0-10 since.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Time for Wade to put on his superman cape..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When JO missed that shot and Chalmers and BEasley were fighting for the rebound, how did Josh Smith not get the foul and then how did the Hawks get the ball when the ball went flying out of bounds? Time for some MOON!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugly 2nd quarter...god...

Wade trying to do everything - noone else lifting their weight. We can turn this game around, but we need a big 3rd. Look at the Philly game for inspiration.

Turnovers are not our game, we dont turn it over much - lets calm down and regroup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - 1 offensive rebound for the half...we needa crash the boards and play with some energy.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We just need to calm down and start making our rotations on defense then offensively get back to some pick and roll BBall and have Wade take it straight at them and force the official to make a call. If we could atleast have our shooters scaring them out there, it would go a long way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just realized that Atlanta scored 35 points in that 2nd quarter while we've scored 39 points in the game so far. 

Hawks had 18 points off of Miami's 12 turnovers. There's the game right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good start...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just getting no breaks today. Smith airballs a 3 and it goes right to Johnson.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Did Jamario Moon miss the flight? Why the hell can't he be utilized against Joe Johnson/Josh Smith/Marvin Williams?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Too many turnovers Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is hard to watch.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jones gets that call against him and Josh Smith hasn't fouled out yet? Shocking.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I know it is shocking, but I am going back a request I made during the Bulls game.

a) Bibby is not an athlete, so can we see Quinn? Cut down the turnovers.
b) Diawara and Joel. Lets get some energy out there, Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf Wade...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I called it on Joel.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can't watch this...

Joel Anthony is in the game. Dwyane still hasn't even shot the damn ball since halftime. WTF are we doing?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And since Joel has been in no offensive rebounds for the Hawks and he himself as one.

oly crap on the putback Josh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have the Heat done anything right tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is embarassing...wtf is going on?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade is coming out not attacking like the game just started. Were
Down by 25, this is a joke and on the other hand we have Chalmers jacking up quick shots like he's a great shooter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice box out Beas...

Put in Magloire and let him knock someone on their ***. MV3 already gave up and is standing around on the wing, maybe a little less *****ing and a little more basketball would help him and our young guys in this game, but hey, what do I know?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seriously, where the hell is Jamaal?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with 2 baskets in a row.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

give it to Beasley a natural born scorer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally some ****ing energy.

Lets atleast TRY and make a game of this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the layup.

6 straight point and the lead is cut to 19. Looooong way to go to make this a game again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Twice on one possession Josh Smith reached over someone's back for a rebound and loose ball, no calls...still no fouls on J-Smith


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Seriosly if Wades not on, give it to beasley, he's not afraid to shoot and he can freakin score


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude, I so called it on Joel Anthony. Come in and look at the energy level go up. Les keep Daequan at 3... Chalmer-Wade-Cook-Beasley-Joel could get something done.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wanna know where Jamaal is - he wouldnt take this **** and atleast give JSmoove (***) something to think about.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde finally takes and hits a shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, someone had that Johnson drive lined up for a charge but Wade reached in right before.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley is NOT boxing anyone out...how did this kid lead the nation in rebounding with this ****?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> I wanna know where Jamaal is - he wouldnt take this **** and atleast give JSmoove (***) something to think about.


Maybe Joel Anthony's intensity has turned up our defense and is actually getting us some rebounds? He is also setting screens.

People's hate for players who don't score is amazing on here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-57 after 3

We've cut the lead by 1 from halftime. There's a positive! :nonono:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF!!WADE has been playing crappy offense in the 2nd half. just let beasley get the ball he had like 2 straight inside scored. 19pts lead is not as bad, the celtics has done it before.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Not one player on the Heat roster showed up to play tonight. Not one, not even Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> WTF!!WADE has been playing crappy offense in the 2nd half. just let beasley get the ball he had like 2 straight inside scored. 19pts lead is not as bad, the celtics has done it before.


We aint the Celtics though. Far from it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade desnt even look like he has any will or fight in him. Cmon dude


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Even the announcers are talking about the energy Joel has brought to the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Maybe Joel Anthony's intensity has turned up our defense and is actually getting us some rebounds? He is also setting screens.
> 
> People's hate for players who don't score is amazing on here.


If I hated guys who couldnt score, why did I ask for Jamaal?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Josh Smith is murdering Beasley. Save the young man, Spo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team was shell shocked in that 2nd quarter and have just been in a daze ever since.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Remember Chalmers and Beasley are still rookies. I feel though that he is not as confindent because he is not starting,despite him not admitting it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This is embrassinf but hopefully this will wake us up that this is the playoffs. We all know Wade will bounce back, let's see about our other guys


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

This is awful.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another whistle


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel with another block.

How in the heck is noone except me noticing how well he is playing, or are you all too busy wondering why Beasley isn't taking every shot?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Also, Chris Quinn did what Beasley wouldn't... Put Zaza on the ground.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Joel might be the one positive of this game..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Beasleys gonna have to toughen up. This is the freakin playoffs


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well atleast this happen in game 1, we can adjust like we did when we played the new jersey nets in the 2006 playoffs. I am still puzzle we havent played jamal magloire.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't wait to see Wades explanation after the game for lack of agressivness..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1/11 in the quarter now for Miami. It just gets uglier and uglier.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We pulled Wade too no surprise..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1/12 now


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is Magloire not playing because they think he is too slow for this team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami better score or they're gonna set a bad record here. Just 2 points so far in this quarter and there's only 4:43 left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 points in the quarter so far for Miami. How is that possible?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Joel with another block.
> 
> How in the heck is noone except me noticing how well he is playing, or are you all too busy wondering why Beasley isn't taking every shot?


Joel is the positive on the glass and on the defensive end. I agree with you.

But our issue with Atlanta this year has been that we're not scoring enough to win. Someone else has to score besides Wade, and Dwyane has to be at his best as well. None of the above has happened tonight. The reason so many people on here keep focusing on the secondary scorers are because its so important to us winning.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I am feeling Chalmers-Wade-WarmBody-Haslem-Joel next game is Spo is ballsy enough to sit JO once. I have no idea who we can put at the 3 any more.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol. Our coach sucks ***. I can't stand the numb nut. Haslem at center for most of the first half? No Jamal Magloire..? really? against this Hawks team that realize on their overall size and paint dominance? Is he injured?

Changing our lineup and player rotations every other game? This team has like 0 chemistry. It's one persons fault


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, Moon in four quarters too late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Is Magloire not playing because they think he is too slow for this team?


Yup, most likely. 

But when the Hawks go with Zaza and Horford, I dont see why we dont try him out.

1/13 now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> lol. Our coach sucks ***. I can't stand the numb nut. Haslem at center for most of the first half? No Jamal Magloire..? really? against this Hawks team that realize on their overall size and paint dominance? Is he injured?
> 
> Changing our lineup and player rotations every other game? This team has like 0 chemistry. It's one persons fault


Agreed. Do you put Jamario back in the starting lineup next game? I wouldn't say that the attempt at JJ worked tonight, so do you throw away his confidence now too?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1/14


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Moon hits. Finally...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon hits! :clap:

2/15 now!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd like to have an ear on what the hell Udonis and Dwyane have been talking about this last quarter...must be interesting


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe we should give some more time to Moon, we need some athletisim. But we a player that plays well
When we win, and bad when we lose


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why the **** is Mike Woodson calling a timeout? You're up 26 with 5 seconds left


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I'd like to have an ear on what the hell Udonis and Dwyane have been talking about this last quarter...must be interesting


Yeh it's funny bc Wade has been very quiet this game atlrqst it looks. He seems extra down. We need him to lead us on wed, which by the way seems like an eternity away


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I'd like to have an ear on what the hell Udonis and Dwyane have been talking about this last quarter...must be interesting


Maybe about how they could really use a fun night out tonight to take their mind off of this nightmare of a game but cant cause of the rule they implemented? :whoknows:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> Agreed. Do you put Jamario back in the starting lineup next game? I wouldn't say that the attempt at JJ worked tonight, so do you throw away his confidence now too?


why not beasley? Its not like he will guard Lebron its only Marvin Williams. Dude was an offensive machine when he started.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lowest scoring output in NBA playoff history - Well done fellas


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

64 pts in a game..WOW what a joke, just after liek 2 weeks ago wehre Wade scored 55 himself...WOWZERS!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Agreed. Do you put Jamario back in the starting lineup next game? I wouldn't say that the attempt at JJ worked tonight, so do you throw away his confidence now too?


I think so. I liked JJ off the bench better anyways. Moon is more athletic and plays better defense.

I'm not a coach and I know a lot of people love Haslem(I like him too) but I think he should be coming off the bench at the 4 behind Beasley.

What ever we do, Haslem has no business being at center for a single minute in this match up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing.

On the bright side - we can only get better from here.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, you can't even analyze that one. At least it only counts for 1 loss.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Also, I totally did not even notice Magloire had a DNP tonight. WTF?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, series is far from over. I'd really like to see Chalmers-Wade-Moon-Haslem-Joel Wednesday. We have to fix our defense and reboudning before offense means anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> why not beasley? Its not like he will guard Lebron its only Marvin Williams. Dude was an offensive machine when he started.


No, I think they should just scrap the idea of Beasley at SF until next season. 

Like Heated said, the rotations have changed way too much this season. Putting Mike at the 3 would be another huge change and you shouldnt experiment in the playoffs. If they had this idea before the regular season ended then they should have played him at the 3 during games.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Josh Smith reminds me of Jason Terry first two games in Finals. Thinks he is a bad mother.... Just put him on his back once.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Also, I totally did not even notice Magloire had a DNP tonight. WTF?


The rotations were just all over the place tonight. Its never a good sign when after 82 games of the regular season, you see a rotation that has never played together and a starting lineup that's making only its 2nd start together in the season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Also, I totally did not even notice Magloire had a DNP tonight. WTF?


It's pititful, because Magloire has been playing some solid minutes for a good while now every time he sees playing time.

The reason he didn't play is because Haslem is back, and their game plan was to slide Haslem to center to allow Beasley more minutes at the 4. I can pretty much guarentee it.

I guess the Heat coaching staff didn't consider that we'd already be lacking size as it is, and doing this would get us killed on the boards and in the paint against a team that needs no help in either area.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, who was Playoff SOTG today?

Votes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game 2 starts 0-0 thankfully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> So, who was Playoff SOTG today?
> 
> Votes?


Wow, that's a tough one :laugh:

James Jones- 9pts, 4rbs and spent most of his time on Joe Johnson, who had an average game.

Joel too I guess.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> So, who was Playoff SOTG today?
> 
> Votes?


How can there be a SOTG there wasn't even a POTG. mg: Not for Miami anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, how about no one. In fact, just pretend game 1 never happened :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Sorry guys, even in hideous defeat there must be votes.

Potential votes:-

JJ - 9, 4, solid D
Beas - 10, 10, 2 blk, 2 stl, owned by Smith.
Mario - 8, 3, 2 owned by Bibby.
Joel - cause Smithian gives him a vote


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Or how about Moon. Without him, we only score 2 pts in the 4th quarter .

btw, how the hell was TI at the game? Isnt he supposed to be in jail by now?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated, calm down, man. We had a winning record, were 15-67 last year, start a rookie, and start three guys whow eren't even here last year. Our best player off the bench is a rookie. We have the youngest head coach in the NBA. We won 43 games this year. Dude, you're terrible about being high with the highs and low with the lows.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Yeah, how about no one. In fact, just pretend game 1 never happened :yes:


i'm with him.

WHAT THE HELL, that's all i can say on these boards that don't have stars in the words. 

let's just have some amnesia and come out ready, but really ready to play some smart basketball on Wed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Dude, you're terrible about being high with the highs and low with the lows.


I don't think so. I've been pretty vocal about my disdain for Coach Spoelstra for awhile. I don't think he's cut out to be a head coach. Most of what's wrong with this team is not because of lack of talent, It's preperation(coaching) bad rotations(coaching)-chemistry(coaching) inexperience.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> :laugh: Sorry guys, even in hideous defeat there must be votes.
> 
> Potential votes:-
> 
> ...


Darn right, and to think the guy in Oklahoma City and Chicago stood me up for autographs when I am the biggest fan he has south of the Canadian border and east of Las Vegas.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah, the only way we are able to beat these kind of teams is if 

A) Wade is playing like Wade

and

B) guys like Daequan Cook are nailing 3's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, here's something I just noticed.

How many above .500 teams has Miami beaten on the road this season? 

Answer: 2

Nov 28 @Suns- They were without Steve Nash
Dec 3 @Utah- When they were without Boozer, AK47, and Harpring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GUUUUUUUUUUUUYS I need a SOTG - 

Im cutting the list down to JJ or Beas


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Beas


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think we can give it to Beas bc he got owned on the boards and on D..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, here's something I just noticed.
> 
> How many above .500 teams has Miami beaten on the road this season?
> 
> ...


Wow..crazy that were a playoff team with that star right there..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I had a bad feeling this would happen. This is why I believed getting to that 4 spot was so important.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The less said about this performance the better, we've just got to hope we can recover.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

vote - Joel


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Remember this fellas...It's 1-0.

Whether we got beat by 30 or 1, it's still just one game. If we win the next game by 2, they're huge win doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Two votes for Joel!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I vote Beas. Which means we are 2 and 2


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

vote = Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

you already voted.

Joel had 4 boards and 2 blocks guys. He hardly was inspirational!

Beas may have sucked a bit, but so did the whole team. He atleast had a double double.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at Joel's 4/2 potentially winning SOTG.. :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I vote for Beasley


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I vote for Magloire because he didn't partake in that atrocity of a game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Votes are:

2 - Joel
1 - Magloire
3 - Beas

PSOTG was Beas


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish we brought defense instead of pure numbers into this... Wouldn't be close.

I find it funny that noone notices that Beasley's +/- was almost three times as bad as Joel's when he didn't play three times as much as Joel and Beasley gave up several wide open layups when Joel was in.

Joel isn't half the player Beasley is even now, but games like Sunday are the reason Spo doesn't start him... You just don't know what you'll get from him on any given night. Regardless what NBA critics say, in the NBA, you simply can' play just one end at this level on any night.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Smithian said:


> I wish we brought defense instead of pure numbers into this... Wouldn't be close.
> 
> I find it funny that noone notices that Beasley's +/- was almost three times as bad as Joel's when he didn't play three times as much as Joel and Beasley gave up several wide open layups when Joel was in.
> 
> Joel isn't half the player Beasley is even now, but games like Sunday are the reason Spo doesn't start him... You just don't know what you'll get from him on any given night. Regardless what NBA critics say, in the NBA, you simply can' play just one end at this level on any night.


i won't rebut anything smithian said... 

but only point out this... you are discussing a 20yr old rookie bench player... first playoff game... on the road... playing out of position (for the worst of it)... who registered a double double

pretty high bar to set i'd say


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I did rebut it, but for some reason it didnt post and I cant be assed writing it again.


----------

